# First Bowl Red Elder



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well here is my first. Used Terry's hollowing tool for this one and 3/8 Bowl gouge. I put 3 coats of olive oil on this one the other 2 I have left I will be using mineral oil. I going to invest in a cole chuck for my G3 so I can dress the bottom a heck of a lot of sanding but I got yer. Wanted to know if any body has the mini cole chuck will it open so I can hold a 6" bowl. Or will the regular cole jaws fit on my Rikon 70-100 bench top model I beleive it has a 16" swinng. So here are the photos.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice for a first Glenmore. What kind of wood is it? I like the looks of it whatever it is.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks Dave it is in the title  Red Elder. This is one of the blanks I got off ebay. Really like Turing these Terry's hollowing tool he made me really cuts nicely into these. I use the 3/8" bowl gouge also. Had a blast after it took me two days to find the right Allen tool to loosen up the cutters in it and set the tool up. Wife really likes it. I have two more in the shop to do yet trying to find the bowl gouge jig so I can sharpen the gouge. Old timers is really kicking the heck out of me right now good thing I didn't forget my name yet.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job on the bowl, Glenmore. Did Harry shame you into this?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job on a great little bowl Glenmore. Why don't you make a donut chuck. A lot cheaper and holds a lot better. I sold my cole jaws about 1 1/2 yrs ago and start using donut chucks. You can make sizes in inch increments from 2" to 16". Do a google and you can find plans.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Did Harry shame you into this?"

It's the other way round George, it looks like Glenmore is shaming ME into having another go, my first one some months ago started as an 8" blank and when it got down to about 3 1/4" I tossed it into the trash can in disgust.
Glenmore, I hope my next attempt will be as good as yours.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Glenmore, that looks really nice. 

And, I see you got your son to take the picture again. 

Brian


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Glenmore. That box elder has some nice flame in it. 

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
You did very good on this bowl Glenmore, you can be proud of it cause you did a good job. Hollowing out a bowl isn't like anything you turned before. It is a big accomplishment. Do yourself a favor and forget what everyone else is doing and just be Glenmore and work at your own speed and your time in the sun will come cause your a hard working winner when you want to be. What kind of sharpening equipment do you have right now? Mitch


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch I'm not worried about keeping up with the jones. I have all the sharpening tools.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

At last mate you have done some real turning LOL, well done.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah you were suppose to come and do one with me so I could tell everyone that I did it. I just couldn't wait for you.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Great job, Glen.
Looks just the right size for your rubber ducky!



~Julie~


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A private pond for DS? Really glenmore you are spoiling him!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Well with all the requests here he is in his new red elder bowl/pool he is waiting for the water. He is all better from his drilling accident and the stitched came out so now he can swim.  

PS Mike it is DB for Dingle Berry thought of you when I named him. (Just a freindly reminder where is name is from)


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

LOL.... LOL....

Hey Glenmore.... I'm staying away from you and Mike..... You're both NUTS!


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you Bob. I do take pride in this.  Have to have some humor when you need it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bob

LOL LOL LOL

You have a way of putting ink to what I'm thinking also..   LOL


==========


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

HA HA HA
That is so funny!


~Julie~


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I had tears of laughter in my eyes when I packed Glenmores B'day package. I knew the duck would make him smile but I never imagined it would bring joy to so many people. Every once in a while things come out better than perfect.


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Isn't it great how so many of us can be brought together through a forum!
And this is the friendliest one I know.

~Julie~


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

What can I say Glenmore?????????????????????????


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

I thought I'd get a better response from you Dave. But I guess this is from planning to paint the floor in your shop. Man the fumes didn't go to your head yet after all you didn't start painting yet.


----------

